# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  What should I put in my kit?

## Turtle Trapper

My friend and I are going to be doing some primitive camping overnight in the woods, and we are each allowed to bring some things, but it all must fit in a container that is shaped like a tube, and it is 3 inches wide and 1 foot long.  There is a creek at the location that has minnows, bullheads, creek chubs, and snapping turtles in it, and it is about two and a half feet deep in most places, but it does have holes that are about five feet deep. We will be camping some time in June or July. The location is in eastern Iowa, and the most prevalent trees are elm trees and oak trees. There are lots of squirrels, a couple families of raccoons, and a few rabbits.

----------


## kyratshooter

First off I would suggest that your container be made from metal so it can be used to purify water and as a cook pot.

At that time of year and in that location I would include a space blanket, a Bic lighter, some fishing line/hooks/sinkers, then fill the rest of the container with beans and rice and a couple of strips of good jerky.  Use the container to cook the beans and rice.

If you and your buddy both have cook pots you can use one to make coffee.

In KY we call what you are doing a "fishing trip".  They probably do in Iowa too.

I went on my first one with my granddad when I was about 9.  Went on my first one with just my brothers a year latter.

----------


## hunter63

> My friend and I are going to be doing some primitive camping overnight in the woods, and we are each allowed to bring some things, but it all must fit in a container that is shaped like a tube, and it is 3 inches wide and 1 foot long.  There is a creek at the location that has minnows, bullheads, creek chubs, and snapping turtles in it, and it is about two and a half feet deep in most places, but it does have holes that are about five feet deep. We will be camping some time in June or July. The location is in eastern Iowa, and the most prevalent trees are elm trees and oak trees. There are lots of squirrels, a couple families of raccoons, and a few rabbits.


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome......

What is the purpose or your limitations?
You don't need much for an overnight trip.......water, snacks, something warm and dry to sleep in/on/under.

----------


## finallyME

A tarp, beef jerky, fishing stuff, something to start a fire, fishing license.  It is one night, so you don't need to eat a lot.  You can also sit next to the fire all night if you have to.  Fish as much as you can, and cook the fish.

However, you really should do it a bunch of times without gear limitations.  After you get that down, start bringing less stuff.

----------


## Zack

> Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome......
> 
> What is the purpose or your limitations?
> You don't need much for an overnight trip.......water, snacks, something warm and dry to sleep in/on/under.


Yes, I'd probably bring more gear oriented to keeping you warm, dry, and comfortable (to some degree) than fitting gadgets into my kit.  This is easier said than done though.

----------


## WeekendWarrior

Don' forget the bug spray.  Skeeters can be bad at night.

----------


## hayshaker

T,T welcome and i hope you have a good time,

----------


## Mischief

"STUFF" never  every leave home without your STUFF

----------


## NightSG

$10,000 in fresh $100 bills and a bottle of Dublin Black Cherry soda.

If you'd like to see how to use this in a survival situation, send me one, and I'll make you a video.

----------


## Batch

Kyrat has a good idea. I would substitute the space blanket with a suitable size sheet of black visqueen and a hank of bank line.

I'll assume you are taking clothing that will provide adequate shelter outside of your visqueen tarp. I'd also assume you can't carry anything additional outside of the tube. So, I would add some form of cutting tool, sized appropriate to the space available. Maybe, a Case XX Mini Trapper.

If you can load your pockets or belt then what is the point of limiting to the container.

----------


## Manwithnoname

> Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome......
> 
> What is the purpose or your limitations?
> You don't need much for an overnight trip.......water, snacks, something warm and dry to sleep in/on/under.



I admire you guys resolve and am not knocking your plans but am with Hunter.  When I was a kid we used to go fishing/camping like this but I'm a lot older, fatter and spoiled now.  I go to have a fun, enjoyable time which to me includes keeping warm, dry and my gut not knawing on my back bone. I wouldn't limit myself  to anything less than a small pack unless you're just wanting the practice or to see what it's like.  Could mean the difference between a great or miserable night.

----------


## Turtle Trapper

Okay, here's what I have so far: a tarp, 200 yards of 12 pound test fishing line, 25 yards of 30 pound test fishing line, 100 small aberdeen hooks, 6 large cut bait hooks, 15 1/8 ounce egg sinkers, 15 1/8 ounce split shot sinkers, 2 8 ounce sinkers for doing bank lines, 1 glass jar for boiling water, 1 multi tool with sheath (pliers, knife, saw, file, scissors), 2 1 ounce cannonball sinkers, 10 feet of rope, a pillowcase for trapping/netting fish, and a lighter. Is there anything else I should take?

----------


## Manwithnoname

I would beware the glass jar. Drop or bump it and game over. Also, glass can be persnikity on fire or coals. I would sub the jar with something metal.

----------


## kyratshooter

It is as if you are not even reading our posts!

You are going out for an overnighter, not running off to live in the woods.

Way too many fishhooks for working a 2 foot deep puddle for 24 hours.  Way more fishing line than you need.  You do not need to catch all the fish in Iowa, just a couple for supper.

You can not boil water in your average "glass jar".

You have included no food and no "camping" items.  

While you can get by with no real camping gear in Iowa during June/July and just sleep by the fire, I would at least stick a couple of Snikers bars and some beef jerky in that round tube you described.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Also, your pillowcase, your theory is ok but in reality water won't flow through it. If you think you need something like that a mesh laundry bag would be a better choice.

----------


## pete lynch

> Okay, here's what I have so far: a tarp, 200 yards of 12 pound test fishing line, 25 yards of 30 pound test fishing line, 100 small aberdeen hooks, 6 large cut bait hooks, 15 1/8 ounce egg sinkers, 15 1/8 ounce split shot sinkers, 2 8 ounce sinkers for doing bank lines, 1 glass jar for boiling water, 1 multi tool with sheath (pliers, knife, saw, file, scissors), 2 1 cannonball sinkers, 10 feet of rope, a pillowcase for trapping/netting fish, and a lighter. Is there anything else I should take?


What are you doing? Opening a tackle shop?

----------


## hunter63

> What are you doing? Opening a tackle shop?


LOL...That what I was thinking....unless you are headed home for the night.
You need to think about staying warm and dry..(time of year+weather).

Blanket/sleeping bag/along with your tarp for sleeping.

Forget the glass jar...can't heat it, breaks easily....very poor choice.
Just think about a small sauce pan or pot.

Multi tool is fine...but I would bring a fixed blade knife or a folding pocket knife of some sort. 

Pillow case make a great Hobo pack....will not act as a minnow net.

What is your plan for bait?.......Worms, grubs, artificial?
Any floats in the plan?...Like bobbers or corks?....or use a piece of wood?

----------


## crashdive123

Just SMH...............

----------


## Turtle Trapper

Okay, I made some changes. I got rid of the pillowcase and the jar. The pillowcase I replaced with a blanket, and the jar I replaced with a tin can. I read that it is safe to boil water in a can, but I am not sure, so I will probably replace the can with something else. I also added some strips of beef jerky. And I forgot to mention that we are going to be there for a little friendly competition, seeing who can build a shelter, get food and water first, and who's techniques are better. That is why it all has to fit into the container I mentioned. We're just trying to see who has better "survival skills". I will probably end up having to admit that his skills are better, but we've never done anything like this, so I don't know.

P.S. The reason I have so many small hooks is because they came in packages of 100 and also because after we do this, I will probably put this kit in my car.

----------


## crashdive123

Many tin cans are lined with a plastic film so be careful that yours isn't.

----------


## kyratshooter

First of all go to the store and buy one of these.

https://www.google.com/express/produ...edium=shopping

It will provide you with both the round container for your gear and a cooking pot.

Eat the contents first.

You can take the paint off or leave it on, it will burn off in the fire eventually.  The inside is unlined and unpainted so it is safe to heat water.  You can also poke a couple of holes in the side near the top and make a wire bail from a coat hanger or even from picture hanging wire.

If you drink coffee a metal coffee can will work.  They are also unpainted and unlined. 

Hope to God you are not using a cheap multitool.

----------


## hunter63

That one is Out of stock...but looks like they have this one....
https://www.google.com/express/produ...Q&ved=0EOEqCAg

Great idea......

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, Walmart keeps it, so does Kroger an others.  You can walk in and buy it about anywhere.

I myself prefer the Chock-Full-O-Nuts can approach and seldom buy coffee in anything but a metal can.  It keeps me in good equipment supply.

Got one in each vehicle right now as part of the bigger supply setup.  I spent a whole summer on the AT using nothing but a coffee can to cook in.

----------


## chiggersngrits

I don't know about Iowa, if you were doing it in Alabama at that time of year, the first item on your list should be a can of Deep Woods Off.

----------


## NightSG

> I don't know about Iowa, if you were doing it in Alabama at that time of year, the first item on your list should be a can of Deep Woods Off.


Definitely for Texas too.  Went for a bike ride down the local riverwalk last night.  Stopped to adjust a brake and the mosquitoes were swarming.  Within 3 minutes I had five bites, in spite of jeans and a loose long sleeve shirt.  Killed about a dozen of them on my shirt sleeves before I got things in order and got moving fast enough to avoid them again.

----------


## kyratshooter

I once walked from the house to my truck and killed 14 skeeters while living down in TN.  

The only time I have ever given up and gone home in the middle of the night was due to mosquitoes at a lakeside campsite.

Well one of the only two times.  There was also the hypothermia thing.

----------


## Rick

At least dying from hypothermia you'd be skeeter free....hopefully.

----------


## hunter63

When the skeeters shatter, when you swat them.......just Too Freaking Cold.....

----------


## madmax

I love your gumption.  This will be one of the stories you tell on yourself decades from now.
Get out there and get some dirt time.

----------


## kyratshooter

You are correct Max.  For an overnighter in June, in Iowa the attitude is the key.

Find a spot, gather a big pile of firewood and get a good fire going to last all night, put that cooking pot on the fire, find a good tree to sit back and lean against and watch the bobber on the fishing line.  Chances are you will catch more after dark than during daylight, so just settle back and take a cat nap.

Don't try to out do Daniel Boone and build a new settlement in the wilderness.  Just get comfortable and settle in.

We are talking the real Tom Sawyer thing here.  It's not hard, people have been doing it since the stone age.  

We might recruit Nate on this one, He grew up in Iowa back before he took that wrong turn and wound up a squid.

----------


## Seniorman

> Quote Originally Posted by chiggersngrits "  
> 
> I don't know about Iowa, if you were doing it in Alabama at that time of year, the first item on your list should be a can of Deep Woods Off."






> Definitely for Texas too.  Went for a bike ride down the local riverwalk last night.  Stopped to adjust a brake and the mosquitoes were swarming.  Within 3 minutes I had five bites, in spite of jeans and a loose long sleeve shirt.  Killed about a dozen of them on my shirt sleeves before I got things in order and got moving fast enough to avoid them again.


Same here in Idaho.  Anyplace here where there are creeks, rivers, lakes, boggy areas (and that's all over the State), the skeeters are out in force and offer "No prisoners; no mercy!"   :No: 

Take your bug spray.

S.M.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Okay, I made some changes. I got rid of the pillowcase and the jar. The pillowcase I replaced with a blanket, and the jar I replaced with a tin can. I read that it is safe to boil water in a can, but I am not sure, so I will probably replace the can with something else. I also added some strips of beef jerky. And I forgot to mention that we are going to be there for a little friendly competition, seeing who can build a shelter, get food and water first, and who's techniques are better. That is why it all has to fit into the container I mentioned. We're just trying to see who has better "survival skills". I will probably end up having to admit that his skills are better, but we've never done anything like this, so I don't know.
> 
> P.S. The reason I have so many small hooks is because they came in packages of 100 and also because after we do this, I will probably put this kit in my car.


I see what the deal is here, a friendly overnight Survival skills competition with your friend,
not sure of the actual limitations, but seems like what ever you can fit in this 3inch x 12inch (1foot tube) ?

I would  put in a small tarp for building shelter.
some paracord about 20 feet or so...
a Fixed blade knife
Some combustion device, such as a lighter, i would also have backups for this; a fire steel and matches (weather proof)
A small flash light/head lamp
a metal container
a cotton  piece of cloth or a buff (for filtering water, also good for wood dressing etc)
A small fishing kit - with lures or bait applicable to area.
a few candles (helps start a fire)
seeing as it's one nighter food is not terribly important, water will be more important.
Take bottle of water.
Bug replenet.

I have spent 72 hours in the Bushveld with less.
just a knife a water bottle, a fire steel, and my rain puncho(tarp) which only used the 1st night- it was part of my clothing (raining that day of arrival)

here you can watch the video:

----------


## Wildthang

Coffee filters for filtering water, and take a lighter test fishing line! Thick fishing line will not catch as many small fish because they see the line! I would take some 4lb test and maybe some 8 pound test if there are any catfish in the creek! Take some very small hooks and some mid size, that's all you need for creek fishing!

----------


## Antonyraison

coffee filters also work for filtering water  :Big Grin:  nice suggestion.

----------


## NJHeart2Heart

> First of all go to the store and buy one of these.
> 
> https://www.google.com/express/produ...edium=shopping
> 
> It will provide you with both the round container for your gear and a cooking pot.
> 
> Eat the contents first.
> 
> You can take the paint off or leave it on, it will burn off in the fire eventually.  The inside is unlined and unpainted so it is safe to heat water.  You can also poke a couple of holes in the side near the top and make a wire bail from a coat hanger or even from picture hanging wire.
> ...


Useful advice! I learned about a couple cheap metal containers for survival  :Smile:

----------


## Lamewolf

> I would beware the glass jar. Drop or bump it and game over. Also, glass can be persnikity on fire or coals. I would sub the jar with something metal.


Yeah, like one of the cheap stainless steel camp cups from Walmart !

----------


## Lamewolf

> coffee filters also work for filtering water  nice suggestion.


But only to take out bigger stuff like sediment, leaf debris, sand etc - does nothing to remove bacteria or other nasties !

----------


## hunter63

> But only to take out bigger stuff like sediment, leaf debris, sand etc - does nothing to remove bacteria or other nasties !


A bandana will do the same thing....on less thing to carry.
Always beware of "one more thing-ites"

----------


## NJHeart2Heart

> Yeah, like one of the cheap stainless steel camp cups from Walmart !


ha! have that one already  :Wink:

----------


## kyratshooter

We should have Max or Crash go into the details of their "pot and machete" camps they and their buddies do down in Florida. 

Some of the tricks they have learned in those camps might be of benefit here.

----------


## madmax

How about mistakes on the Pot and Machete's?  You get a pot, a machete, and the clothes on your back. Eventually we allowed a pocket fishing kit and life was good.

1.  On the first one a guy brought a Swiss Army knife as his machete.  Machete's rule on these things in FL.  Like for shelter building.

2.  I noticed on post #1 he was bringing a 12" X 3" container.  Let's say it's metal.  It still isn't big enough.  You have to collect water, boil 
     it, AND LET IT COOL so that you can drink it.  Several brought too small containers at first.  We did one with harvested bamboo about 
     twice as big.  We should have harvested more.

3.  You won't like a lot of the food you scavenge and catch.  We are spoiled on salt and sugar.  The stuff out there is pretty bland.  We 
     literally had food for the taking from the time we paddled up to camp to the time we paddled out.  Some just couldn't stomach wild 
     food with no seasoning or gagged even thinking about eating insects.  They sat there for 3 days hungry.  Bite the head of that grub
     first before you chow down.  This one bit back.  oops

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

    Termites are great! Pull the legs off those grasshoppers after roasting in the fire
    and chomp.  Get over being squeamish.

4.    Practice your skills BEFORE you try "survival" camping.  Our very own Highlife mastering the bowdrill on a Canoe trip.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

5.  Don't give up too quick.  We tried vines for line and thorns for hooks etc.  We gave upand munched sadly on heart of palm.  Daywalker quietly made a bow and arrow and had a bit of dinner  Trust me when I say Daywalker could walk out into the scrub with a knife and be just fine for however long.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Seriously, you just made the Florida "list". I hope Santa puts coal in your stocking for posting that.

----------


## madmax

Was it my deviated septum?

----------


## hunter63

No,.... It was the worm with out the tequila...... LOL

----------


## madmax

FYI.  I know all the old guard are shaking their heads over this scenario.  It was not a "what if" thing.  It was "What do I NEED to survive fairly comfortably for 72 hours in FL scrub.  A pot and a machete was what it boiled down to.   A pocket fishing kit makes it really not so bad.  4 day P&M's have been done solo.

----------


## kyratshooter

Do the participants supply their own pot and machete or is the combination specified?

And are the P&M adventures done solo or can they be a group thing?

----------


## crashdive123

They supply their own.  Group or solo.  Everybody does bring an emergency bag.  The goal of these was for the individuals to test themselves, not end up in the paper.

----------


## madmax

As far as I know, I'm the only one to do 2 - 3 and 4 day solos.  I don't know that it's more difficult dealing with "aloneness" or the group dynamics that crop up when everyone's tired, sleep deprived, and hungry.

To answer it's been done a coupla ways.  But you choose your pot and blade.  We also all had emerg. bags with extra clothing and 1st aid.  Nobody wanted to die out there over a simple challenge.  The 1st aid was put into use when one of us cut deep into a finger.  I evac-ed him after some excellent 1st aid work by a couple of our guys.  The emergency room folks even complemented the work.  You never know when having a coupla trained wilderness 1st aid on hand pays off.  He had to have several surgeries to regain full use of the finger.  Had he "toughed it out" or the 1st aid had been less,  the outcome would have been different.

----------


## M118LR

> FYI.  I know all the old guard are shaking their heads over this scenario.  It was not a "what if" thing.  It was "What do I NEED to survive fairly comfortably for 72 hours in FL scrub.  A pot and a machete was what it boiled down to.   A pocket fishing kit makes it really not so bad.  4 day P&M's have been done solo.


Don't forget the cough syrup bottle of oil of Citronella. Stuff works so good Canada banned it for awhile. It's an anti-fungal and sunburn ointment also. It's also way safer on little ones than any of the heavy jungle deet. Used to be able to get it at any RX, think I still have half a bottle so a little goes a long way. In wet, humid, or high heat environments it can be mixed with Vaseline or skin lotion, on early spring canoe trips in the boundary waters or higher north just apply it straight every couple of hours.

----------

